#ubuntu-design 2011-12-26
<prokoudine> hi folks
<prokoudine> looks like there is something wrong with your brand colors :)
<prokoudine> in PDF they are not what they really are
<prokoudine> the codes are all right
<prokoudine> but the samples are all off
<prokoudine> E.g. Ubuntu Orange is #DD4814 which is right when you pick it from the original Pantone 1665
<prokoudine> But the color patch in the PDF is actually #F47421
<prokoudine> And earlier in the same PDF there is a photo of all color patches printed
<prokoudine> And it has the right colors again :)
<thorwil> prokoudine: afair that's some funny color management stuff that supposedly looks fine on macs
<daker> prokoudine, the colors on a PC are not like on Mac
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-27
<jasox> hi guys. I started hacking ubuntu unity switcher, I wanted to make switcher smaller
<jasox> this is what i get
<jasox> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/screenshotat20111227205.png/
<jasox> need to configure text in switcher
<jasox> I think switcher should be by default like that, with 96x96 icons
<mhall119> jasox: have you filed a bug for this yet?
<mhall119> if you file a bug and attach your patch or bzr merge proposal to it, it'll be easier to track and apply if approved
<mhall119> personally, I'd like to see it dynamically scale depending on the number of icons in it, only doing the carousel thing when it reaches a pre-defined minimum size
<jasox> mhall119, just testing it, recompiling is pain in a**. I will add this as a bug. I am planing to change panel size to. That is big challenge for me now.  btw am new in ubuntu(open source) development.
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-30
<jasox> Is today design meeting ?
<MrChrisDruif> jasox; did you see the /topic?
<jasox> Oh sorry, I was confused. Here  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ it says meeting is today 30 december, but on Wednesday. I get it now tnx
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not seeing it on there ? O_O
<MrChrisDruif> I'm only seeing the Unity meeting
<jasox> Yes today is only unity meeting. :D
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<MrChrisDruif> Just checking ^_^
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-31
<jasox> I just change top panel size in unity, I think it is much more elegant for me now, and +5px space. http://imageshack.us/f/824/screenresized.png/
<MrChrisDruif> I wish everyone a happy and successful 2012!!
